# first time catapult help



## hawktrainer (Jun 14, 2011)

hi all just been givern my first time catapult but with alastic wood u recomend


----------



## hawktrainer (Jun 14, 2011)

woops pic wood help lol


----------



## Hawkman (Oct 18, 2012)

Looks like a dedicated tube shooter to me. If you're just wanting to hit targets then some single dankung 1745 or 2050 will do the trick. Or yellow theratube, or orange dub dub.


----------



## hawktrainer (Jun 14, 2011)

Thinking of small game rabbit pidgen and so on i wood like thera band but dont think it wood go on


----------



## hawktrainer (Jun 14, 2011)

Am i rite in saying the 2 rectangl.caps in eatch side above the midle hole is the sights?


----------



## Charles (Aug 26, 2010)

hawktrainer said:


> Thinking of small game rabbit pidgen and so on i wood like thera band but dont think it wood go on


Looks like you can easily put two or three tubes per side. For sure you can use double 1745 or pseudo tapered 1745, and that should provide sufficient power for hunting rabbit and pigeon.

If you want to use Theraband, you can just make small parachord loops (maybe an inch in diameter) to fit through the holes where the tubes would go. Then you can just tie the Theraband to the loops as you would to your pouch.



hawktrainer said:


> Am i rite in saying the 2 rectangl.caps in eatch side above the midle hole is the sights?


I have one that looks similar. I believe those are meant to be sights.

Cheers .... Charles


----------



## hawktrainer (Jun 14, 2011)

just got some cheap tube just for targets want to work out aming be for i try quarry but haw the hell do i put it on my catapult


----------



## mrpaint (May 16, 2012)

hawktrainer said:


> just got some cheap tube just for targets want to work out aming be for i try quarry but haw the hell do i put it on my catapult


looks like there is already a ball in the end of each tube... so all you would have to do is slide the tubes into the holes with the end that has the ball facing away from you when you are shooting.


----------



## hawktrainer (Jun 14, 2011)

Whats the risk of tge balls sliding out the tube anf geting an eye full off tube lol


----------

